# Mash Paddle 2010



## RussTaylor (14/1/10)

No, it's a hybrid! This year the ANAWBS committee present to you the mash paddle style for 2010 - California Common (aka Steam Beer)

A highly effervescent beer made by brewing lager yeast at ale fermentation temperatures.

Check out the BJCP guidelines for California Common here

I couldn't find many AHB references, but here's a couple. If anyone has links, please add to this thread.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=6181
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=24518

Wikipedia reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_beer

Complete ANAWBS  show information and style guidelines will be posted on the website in the next couple of months. This is an all grain competition only, part of ANAWBS (the Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show). 

May the all grain battle for the 2010 California Common mash paddle begin!


----------



## jonocarroll (14/1/10)

Sweet. I've got a cal. common on tap at the moment (been meaning to do one for a while) so hopefully I can refine my recipe a bit by the time ANAWBS rocks around.

Any brewers in Adelaide who know what this style _should_ be like are most welcome to sample mine for feedback - I have no idea of where I'm aiming apart from the BJCP notes, and I'm planning on doing a few iterations to get it right.


----------



## Stuster (14/1/10)

Ah, we'll have to start a Style of the Week thread on steam beers. Will get on to that ASAP.

Good choice of styles for the mash paddle BTW. :chug:


----------



## zephon (14/1/10)

I don't know anything about this style, would like to learn more.

Anyone know where you can buy good commercial examples of this style? I know the Steam Exchange brewery down in Goolwa do one, where are their beers available around Adelaide?

What are my chances of finding some American examples locally?


----------



## RussTaylor (14/1/10)

simma said:


> I don't know anything about this style, would like to learn more.
> 
> Anyone know where you can buy good commercial examples of this style? I know the Steam Exchange brewery down in Goolwa do one, where are their beers available around Adelaide?
> 
> What are my chances of finding some American examples locally?



International beer shop may have the Anchor Steam Ale which is what the style is based on http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...?product_id=626
While I was on the site though, discovered this - Hightail California Common - http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...product_id=1347 (Anyone tried it??)

Steam Ale from the Steam Exchange can be obtained in Adelaide at certain places - try the Wheatsheaf and the Kings Head in the city and I'm sure there's others. Burnside cellars maybe?

Red Tale and Golden Paw from Beard and Brau are loosely based on the style as well. They use Californian Common yeast but I don't think the hops are really to the BJCP style guidelines.


----------



## Fourstar (14/1/10)

Well this gives me a reason to crank out and reculture my slants of cal lager yeast!

Im so due for a cal common too! not to mention ive been omitting this competition from my calendar for stupid postal reasons! not this year!


----------



## Pennywise (14/1/10)

RussTaylor said:


> International beer shop may have the Anchor Steam Ale which is what the style is based on http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...?product_id=626
> While I was on the site though, discovered this - Hightail California Common - http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...product_id=1347 (Anyone tried it??




The Mountain Goat CC is a nice beer, it's the only Cal Common I've had so can't comment on where it sits along others. But if anyone in Melb is interested the Brunswick Hotel has it on tap (or they did a 2 months ago, should still have it though).


----------



## Fourstar (14/1/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> The Mountain Goat CC is a nice beer, it's the only Cal Common I've had so can't comment on where it sits along others. But if anyone in Melb is interested the Brunswick Hotel has it on tap (or they did a 2 months ago, should still have it though).



Not a example of a cal common. More like a cream ale/blonde to be honest.


----------



## Pennywise (14/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Not a example of a cal common. More like a cream ale/blonde to be honest.




Really? What readily available ones would you suggest to try then, so I can get a feel for the style.


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/1/10)

i don't there are any readily available examples in Aus. Anchor Steam is supposed to the numero uno example of the size. As mentioned earlier, you may need to try the International Beer Shop.

I brewed JZ's recipe from the BCS book and it was a really nice easy drinking beer. US Northern Brewer Hops are the key!

Also Designing Great Beers has a section on Cal Common, which would also help (recipe formation, not tasting sorry!).

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (14/1/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Really? What readily available ones would you suggest to try then, so I can get a feel for the style.






Supra-Jim said:


> i don't there are any readily available examples in Aus. Anchor Steam is supposed to the numero uno example of the size.



tis true, hard to get. Pruvis have the anchor steam, well atleast the lasttime i was there it was in stock. maybe check them out or give them a call.


----------



## jbowers (14/1/10)

Almost certain that Acland St cellars will have it in, they had much more of that stock that Purvis.


----------



## Pennywise (14/1/10)

Will have to get SWMBO to have a look while she's on a lunch break one day. Cheers fellas


----------



## drsmurto (14/1/10)

I love the Steam Exchange Steam Ale.

No idea whether its true to style.....


----------



## dj1984 (14/1/10)

Ill be testing the anchor steam beer in about 4 months in America


----------



## RussTaylor (14/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Not a example of a cal common. More like a cream ale/blonde to be honest.



From their website. 

delivers a smooth and crisp finish with a zing of spritziness. It pours pale gold and imparts a tinned peach aroma. Any sweetness is well balanced with Hallertau and Galaxy hops, creating an authentic version of the Steam Ale style. Beer and Brewer Magazine

I agree, doesn't look like a California Common at all. Perhaps the yeast is...


----------



## tdh (14/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I love the Steam Exchange Steam Ale.
> 
> No idea whether its true to style.....



It's not. The SESA is more of an APA.
USA Steam Ale (Anchor Steam seems to be the yardstick) is darker and far far more bitter and only hopped with USA Northern Brewer.

tdh


----------



## tdh (14/1/10)

...and I'll add. It requires more than the Cal Common yeast for a beer to be a steam ale.

Did anyone try the Grumpy's Goldrush before 2006? That was a steam ale  

tdh


----------



## BoilerBoy (14/1/10)

I remember it!

Its what I have in my mind everytime I think of this style, the bitterness was prominent but smooth and balanced by a decent amount of malt flavour as well. 

It was the darker colour that I remember being pleasantly surprised at (my ignorance of course!).

A very tasty drop tdh indeed.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Smashin (14/1/10)

Initially after reading the style guidelines I though it was a pretty poor choice for the mash paddle but after some consideration there is plenty of room for interpretation. Very interesting that so much fore warning has been given...


----------



## jonocarroll (14/1/10)

Smashin said:


> Initially after reading the style guidelines I though it was a pretty poor choice for the mash paddle but after some consideration there is *plenty of room for interpretation*. Very interesting that so much fore warning has been given...


Forgive me if I've misunderstood something, but isn't the mash paddle about making the *best* example of the style? As opposed to a really cool interpretation?

I would suspect that the large lead-up time would be to allow several iterations of a brew to be perfected.


----------



## kook (14/1/10)

Smashin said:


> Initially after reading the style guidelines I though it was a pretty poor choice for the mash paddle but after some consideration there is plenty of room for interpretation. Very interesting that so much fore warning has been given...




While I'm not personally a great fan of the style (I love the steam yeast strains, but that's a side matter), I think it's a good choice for the paddle. Like last year, it's not a style brewed very often in Aus, nor readily commercially available. It is a great chance for brewers to try new things.

There is usually forewarning either late the year before, or early in the year of the chosen style. It gives people time to perfect their recipe, or in the case of some styles, lager or age the beer for an extended period.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/1/10)

so basically its a bitter amber lager with a requirement for Northern Brewer Hop character?

I've tasted Anchor steam a couple of times and was unimpressed, but you never can tell with beers from the states, could just be lack of freshness and a good example is great.

I like me an amber lager, occasionally brew a good one. I'll have a crack.


----------



## Smashin (15/1/10)

QB, once again you have read something in to my posts that isn't there. 



QuantumBrewer said:


> ..isn't the mash paddle about making the *best* example of the style? As opposed to a really cool interpretation?



who said anything about 'a really cool' interpretation. i'm sure i could have dug up a pure academic term had i wished to be so pedantic. But after some further reflection I stand by my comment, brewing is absolutely about interpretation, whether following a style guidline or not. Belgium style beers for example are open to a wide range interpretation significantly more than just the numbers of the styleguide. Some things don't come straigh from a text book with rigid boundaries. 

My intent was simply that my initial reading of the style guidelines struck me as be silightly limiting as far as the character of the style and ingredients, i.e Northern Brewer Hops specifically mensioned, yeast (white labs 820 or wyeast 2112, don't know but quite possibly the same strain). Again, brewing and fermentation control aside there does seam to be room for interpretation in the grain bill to allow the brewer to interpret the malt profile within the guide, and not just be a singular ppm assay BEST.

Only my 2c, good luck mashers, see you there in the line up again this year.


----------



## fraser_john (15/1/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I've tasted Anchor steam a couple of times and was unimpressed, but you never can tell with beers from the states, could just be lack of freshness and a good example is great..



I've had it fresh on draught in the USA and it was still unimpressive, a nice beer no doubt, but nothing to write home about.

Still, I'll be throwing one together for it I think.


----------



## jonocarroll (15/1/10)

Smashin said:


> QB, once again you have read something in to my posts that isn't there.


Huh, I guess opening a post with an apology in case I was wrong and posing my thoughts as a question just isn't enough to convey the impression that I'm not ripping into someone. 

*My understanding* (just mine) was that it was indeed about making the best example. I'll wait for perhaps Rusell to set me straight. I said "cool interpretation" to cover myself because, yes, it's always possible to interpret a style into something entirely within the guidelines, yet somehow possessing a unique quality, but once again, that is contrary to my understanding of this paricular category in ANAWBS.

A second time - sorry if I've misunderstood.

Typos can be blamed on Iphone typing on a bus.


----------



## RussTaylor (15/1/10)

Smashin said:


> But after some further reflection I stand by my comment, brewing is absolutely about interpretation, whether following a style guidline or not. Belgium style beers for example are open to a wide range interpretation significantly more than just the numbers of the styleguide. Some things don't come straigh from a text book with rigid boundaries.
> 
> My intent was simply that my initial reading of the style guidelines struck me as be silightly limiting as far as the character of the style and ingredients, i.e Northern Brewer Hops specifically mensioned, yeast (white labs 820 or wyeast 2112, don't know but quite possibly the same strain). Again, brewing and fermentation control aside there does seam to be room for interpretation in the grain bill to allow the brewer to interpret the malt profile within the guide, and not just be a singular ppm assay BEST.





QuantumBrewer said:


> *My understanding* (just mine) was that it was indeed about making the best example. I'll wait for perhaps Rusell to set me straight. I said "cool interpretation" to cover myself because, yes, it's always possible to interpret a style into something entirely within the guidelines, yet somehow possessing a unique quality, but once again, that is contrary to my understanding of this paricular category in ANAWBS.



Chill out guys, you're both basically saying the same thing and are both right. All competitions are looking for the "best example" in each category and brewing should be a creative process. The mash paddle is just the same. The best example could be pushing the boundaries of style by the brewer being creative and that's a good thing. Designing Great Beers by Ray Daniels has an overview of ingredients used in American competitions (although a bit old now) and it lists a wide range of ingredients that were used for the top beers. Have a read.

Cheers
Russ


----------



## RussTaylor (15/1/10)

Stuster said:


> Ah, we'll have to start a Style of the Week thread on steam beers. Will get on to that ASAP.
> 
> Good choice of styles for the mash paddle BTW. :chug:



Stuster, great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Pennywise (15/1/10)

RussTaylor said:


> Stuster, great idea. Thanks.




+1


----------



## RussTaylor (15/1/10)

Smashin said:


> Very interesting that so much fore warning has been given...



Yep, the idea here is that the mash paddle is typically a style that brewers don't brew very often and it's designed to push you out of your comfort zone. Therefore, it's expected that you'd need some time to perfect your beer. Unless you just wing it like me and put your brew down a few weeks before entries close...


----------



## Smashin (15/1/10)

RussTaylor said:


> Yep, the idea here is that the mash paddle is typically a style that brewers don't brew very often and it's designed to push you out of your comfort zone. Therefore, it's expected that you'd need some time to perfect your beer. Unless you just wing it like me and put your brew down a few weeks before entries close...



Russ is the mash paddle category usually announced this early?, could be my ignorance, I don't recall the last few years being announce so early.

You point above is quite true, through all the brewing references at my disposal, I consistently skim over the hybrids. Looking forward to smashin one up.

QB, :beer: guess I could do with a chill pot or two. and put the steam energy into the mash paddle...GL


----------



## mika (15/1/10)

@ Smashin - Was announced about this time last year. I had my first trial in the keg by end of March, then went away for a couple of months while the competition was on and couldn't enter.

Gotta say the style (but mostly the yeast) doesn't excite me that much, so might do the Russ thing and wing it. Or I'll do an Asher and just carpet bomb the rest of the competition with entries instead.


----------



## Wolfy (16/2/10)

RussTaylor said:


> No, it's a hybrid! This year the ANAWBS committee present to you the mash paddle style for 2010 - California Common (aka Steam Beer)


The main page of the ANAWBS has info about _"31st Australian National Wine and Beer Show 2010"_
However, under the Competition Details - Beer Classes it says: _"The Mash Paddle Competition National All Grain Brewer of the Year Belgian Pale Ale - Full Grain Mash Only"_
Assuming that's last years info, you may like to have someone update the website - there may be a couple of non AHB members that want to enter the comp.


----------



## Stuster (16/2/10)

Stuster said:


> Ah, we'll have to start a Style of the Week thread on steam beers. Will get on to that ASAP.



Will post up a thread tomorrow if anybody has been waiting with baited breath. :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (16/2/10)

Stuster said:


> Will post up a thread tomorrow if anybody has been waiting with baited breath. :lol:



I have learned how to bottle for this comp


----------



## zephon (17/2/10)

What I'm drinking tonight, in Hawaii:


----------



## MCT (17/2/10)

Pumpy said:


> I have learned how to bottle for this comp


With the CPBF Pumpy? Got it working OK?


----------



## haysie (7/9/10)

So you guys whom brewed up the paddle beer 8 months ago. Hows it looking? Seems crazy a thread about a comp 8 months ago, yet its dormant now. How many entries do they get? How does lager beer fermented at ale temps hold up after such time?


----------



## raven19 (7/9/10)

Entries aren't till October this year I believe. I have one in secondary at the moment.


----------



## jayse (7/9/10)

I don't think anyone will enter an 8 month old beer, maybe some but....anyway they must have been talking about a trial run.

I thought entrys close next week.


----------



## jayse (7/9/10)

haysie said:


> So you guys whom brewed up the paddle beer 8 months ago. Hows it looking? Seems crazy a thread about a comp 8 months ago, yet its dormant now. How many entries do they get? How does lager beer fermented at ale temps hold up after such time?



to answer a couple other of the questions the mash paddle is a different beer every year and ussually what beer it is exactly is announced quite early on, ussually start talking about what the beer will be next year right after the comp has been judged.
Anyway thats how its been done for a few years and the mash paddle is ussually one of the biggest catergories of anawbs now.
Very hotly contested and big bragging rights and prizes up for grabs.


----------



## KillerRx4 (7/9/10)

haysie said:


> So you guys whom brewed up the paddle beer 8 months ago. Hows it looking? Seems crazy a thread about a comp 8 months ago, yet its dormant now. How many entries do they get? How does lager beer fermented at ale temps hold up after such time?



My paddle entry is tasting great & packaged for drop off tomorrow. 

Got 9 entries all up, would have liked to enter a couple of other beers but didn't fit the style categories being judged.


----------



## jbirbeck (9/9/10)

jayse said:


> I don't think anyone will enter an 8 month old beer, maybe some but....anyway they must have been talking about a trial run.
> 
> I thought entrys close next week.



Yep entries close next week for those in Adelaide, and this week (today I think) for the interstaters.

Interestingly I have both a 6 month old version and a very fresh version at the moment. Now to check the rules about two beers in the same category


----------

